# IVF check list 'increases success'



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14012498

/links


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting article - thanks for sharing Natalie - I do wonder what the success rates are like in Sweden?  I suspect overall lower than the UK I also wonder about IVF funding in Sweden and the impact that has on IVF decisions.


I live in NL where SET is mandatory if the woman is less than 34 and pretty much at the doctor's discretion thereafter.  It is an easier decision to take here as our private health insurance covers 3 full medicated cycles (and all FET)... I know if I were self funding, in order to increase my chances of conceiving I would certainly go for double.  


That said on a visit to the UK recently I was stuck by the huge numbers of double buggies and twins I saw, I do know there is a good fertility clinic in the town... this must have an impact on schooling and more immediately on neonatal services.


----------

